# white goods



## jacquyp (May 25, 2015)

Hi I'm new to Pessada in Kefalonia and am looking for second hand white goods for sale and also a recommendation for wood burners and solar panel. Any info would be useful. T thankyou


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a facebook page (kefalonia buy swap or sell) I have seen fridges washing Macnines etc on there in the past, might be worth a look !!


----------



## jacquyp (May 25, 2015)

thanks very much. I'll look.


----------

